# suche starkes Sitzpolster für Radhose



## se1111 (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe für mein MTB momentan die Mainstream MSX Hose mit rausnehmbarer Innenhose mit Polster. Habe jedoch immer Schmerzen unter den Sitzknochen so dass mir nach 1 Tag die Gesäß-Höcker (wenn man das so nennt ) schmerzen und dann auch taub sind. Ich habe 2 Sättel ausprobiert (momentan Selle Italia Gel Flow SLK) und denke dass wohl doch das Hosenpolster der Schwachpunkt ist.
Von daher wäre ich dankbar wenn jemand ein relativ starkes Polster empfehlen kann. Gern auch nur als Innenhose.

Danke!!


----------



## zipking (21. August 2009)

Das ist zwar keine direkte Hilfe aber wenns doch sehr unangenehm ist sollte ja eigentlich nicht sein dann liegt es vielleicht doch am Sattel und zwar an der Größe. Einige kommen in unterschiedlichen Größen manche Hänlder bieten die eine vermessung der Sitzknochen an dauert 10sec auf einer Pappe oder so. Dann sagt er dir welche Größe genau mit dem Abstand der Sitzknochen übereinstimmt. Und starke Gel Polster sollen auch nicht so gut sein aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus das das so ein fetter Citysattel mit gel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian001 (21. August 2009)

Hi,
fahre selber auch lieber die dicken Sitzpolster.
Guck Dir mal die Hosen von "Gonso" an.

Grüsse
Christian


----------



## toschi (21. August 2009)

Nicht ganz das was Du suchst,







...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber mit den Sattel fahre ich locker bis 50 km ohne Polster, habe schon Unmengen an Sattelgeld hingelegt und mit dem bin ich glücklich.
Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Titan, gibts auch in vielen Farben.
Durch das kürzere Gestell und daraus resultierenden Überhang am Heck bietet der Sattel nochmals eine leichte Dämpfung gerade in dem Bereich in dem Du Probleme hast.

Sitzpolster speichern immer Rückstände der Waschmittel, das kann auch zu Unverträglichkeiten führen wenn das schwitzen losgeht.
Der Sattel kostet ebensoviel wie eine gute Hose, dicke und gute Sitzpolster haben auch einige Santini Hosen, die Preise sind aber genau so gesalzen wie Asos, steht für mich in keinem Verhältnis, zumindest nicht zum Mountainbiken.


----------



## Haborym666 (22. August 2009)

Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme, mit Sättel.
Die Lösung bei mir waren die Performance Polster von Jeantex,
die fühlen sich zwar leicht windelig an, aber seit dem sind meine Sitzprobleme weg.
Die von Craft sollen aber auch gut sein.


----------



## se1111 (23. August 2009)

habe mir die von Jeantex mal angesehen - ich denke ich probiere mal sowas an. Am besten gleich "Comfort", da ich eher aufrecht sitze.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der "                                                                       Jeantex Riccione" ?
Die ist nur 30 Euro billig. Kann das was sein?


----------



## Haborym666 (24. August 2009)

Das Sitzpolster ist das gleiche wie bei den teuren Hosen,
nur die Hose an sich ist etwas einfacher und schlichter.
Wenn du sehr aufrecht sitzt sollte das Comfort passen.


----------



## se1111 (24. August 2009)

Hi Haborym666,
eine letzte Frage noch:
die von Craft haben wohl 8mm starkes Polster. Ist das von Jeantex ähnlich dick?


----------



## Haborym666 (25. August 2009)

Ja. Zumindest mein Performance ist mindestens genauso dick,
deshalb auch das Windel Gefühl. Das dürfte beim Comfort Polster ähnlich sein.
Mich persönlich stört das aber nicht da ich es nur beim gehen merke.
Ich werde mir aber auf der Eurobike die Craft Teile mal genauer anschauen,
ich brauch ja auch noch was langes


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. August 2009)

Ich fahre Gore und Gonso, bin mit beiden mehr als zufrieden.

Allerdings ist wirklich das wichtigste das der Sattel richtig passt.


----------



## saturno (26. August 2009)

se1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe für mein MTB momentan die Mainstream MSX Hose mit rausnehmbarer Innenhose mit Polster. Habe jedoch immer Schmerzen unter den Sitzknochen so dass mir nach 1 Tag die Gesäß-Höcker (wenn man das so nennt ) schmerzen und dann auch taub sind. Ich habe 2 Sättel ausprobiert (momentan Selle Italia Gel Flow SLK) und denke dass wohl doch das Hosenpolster der Schwachpunkt ist.
> Von daher wäre ich dankbar wenn jemand ein relativ starkes Polster empfehlen kann. Gern auch nur als Innenhose.
> ...




versuch mal sättel von terry, die haben ein 30tägiges rückgaberecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

